

Ask HN: Automation. What you use, and how it does. - SlightGenius

What types of tasks do you automate? How? and what do you use(websites, tools, applications)?<p>What kinds tasks you make your Virtual Assistant do? Where you found them?<p>Even processes you've setup to make work easier, such as content building.
======
SlightGenius
Here are some examples:

1)Email, Newsletter, Updates: Mailchimp or aweber to manage several e-mail
campaigns.

2)PPC Keyword Ad Grouping help: Wordtracker keyword grouping tool.

3)Content Creation Process: Outsource writer, have him send it to outsourced
editor. These are for more complex jobs, but when I want simple writing jobs
done quickly, I use tools like textbroker.com

------
SlightGenius
Manage all my contacts CRM, usually connect this with my email management
service: Zoho(free/paid), Sales(Force)

Project Management: dotProject(Free/PHP/install), basecamp(free/charge), or
huddle(free/charge). I use these to manage the outsourced workers, because the
intermediate sites like elance, and oDesk severely lack in providing that
functionality.

------
SlightGenius
Quick optimize of Ad groups on Adwords. Take each keyword's impression
multiply by quality score, add all of them up, then divide them by ad group's
total impressions to give you a good idea which ad groups need Quality Score
Improvement. You can do this through excel by creating pivot tables.

------
SlightGenius
Quick & Cheap Landing Pages: Unbounce.com. I could use more suggestions here.
Attach these to my Google Adwords.

Quick Forms: Jotforms, or Wufoo. Have this mail me with submissions for
quotes, newsletters, etc...

